# Holy Macaroni and Cheese!!!



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

http://www.nateatnight.com/sleeptalking/listen/51/Dont_Look_at_My_Underwear

I wonder if this is what I sound like sleep talking...A few days ago I asked my mom where she got the candy, and she didn't know i was asleep so she asked "what candy" and i got annoyed and said "You know! you have!" and then i stopped talking, leaving her very confused.

Edit: maybe this should go in oddities???...


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

I just spent the last hour laughing my butt off. This is brilliant stuff! This dude says some crazy s*** in his sleep lol


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah! It's quite funny! Someone should make a sound file of different things he has said and make it like he's having a proper conversation while asleep. Now that would be funny!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

If I heard holy macaroni and cheese in my hubby's sleep, I would grab my pillow and sleep in the truck. With the doors locked.

And hope that no one looks at my underwear. HAHAHA


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

I almost threw up laughing at him singing Kriss Kross. I can only imagine the dream he was having where he relived a Kriss Kross moment.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

The funniest thing is that this prompted ads on the right side of the page, for macaroni & cheese, DEPENDS and Fruit of the Loom men's briefs, with a nice "package" shot!! LMAO.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> The funniest thing is that this prompted ads on the right side of the page, for macaroni & cheese, DEPENDS and Fruit of the Loom men's briefs, with a nice "package" shot!! LMAO.


my thoughts exactly and what the heck is that guy on? that's just messed up!

Holy Macoroni and Cheese! sounds a lot like Robin...maybe that's his secret ambition????!?


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Holy Macoroni and Cheese! sounds a lot like Robin...maybe that's his secret ambition????!?[/COLOR]


That's what I thought! lol

Holy macoroni and cheese Batman!


----------

